# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  عيشوا الحياة كرمضان تكن لكم الآخرة كيوم العيد

## أم أروى المكية

إذا وجدت في نفسك بعد الصيام ضعفاً وخمولاً...
 فلا تستجب !!!
 واستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
 تمرد على عجزك وكسلك ... ولاتنقض العهد مع الله !!

 - فالقدم التي أوقفتك ساعات تصلي التراويح والقيام هي نفسها التي تتكاسل عن ركعتي السنة بعد الفريضة 
 - والبطن التي جاعت ثلاثين يوماً عن الطعام والشراب هي نفسها التي تستكثر عليك صيام الست من شوال ..

 ذكر نفسك بجمال العبادة .. ومحبة المعبود التي أنعشت روحك في رمضان .. واستمر عليها طوال العام
 انتهى صيام الفرض ... فمن أعجبه المذاق فصيام التطوع مفتوح ..

 انتهت صلاة التراويح .... فمن أعجبه المذاق فصلاة القيام بالانتظار ..

 سقطت صدقة الفطر .... من شعر بحلاوتها فباب الصدقات لا يغلق ..

 قم الآن وسجل العهود التي قطعتها على نفسك خلال الشهر ..
 واجعل العيد عيد طاعة والتزام وفرح بالانتصار على النفس ..

 رب رمضان هو رب شوال و سائر العام ...
عيشوا الحياة كرمضان تكن لكم الآخرة كيوم العيد

----------


## أم أروى المكية

فضل صيام الست من شوال الموقع الرسمي للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله 
فضل صيام الست من شوال

----------


## أم أروى المكية

السؤال :
ما حكم صيام الستّ من شوال ، وهل هي واجبة ؟.

الجواب :

  صيام ست من شوال بعد فريضة رمضان سنّة مستحبّة وليست بواجب ، ويشرع للمسلم  صيام ستة أيام من شوال ، و في ذلك فضل عظيم ، وأجر كبير ذلك أن من صامها  يكتب له أجر صيام سنة كاملة كما صح ذلك عن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما  في حديث أبي أيوب رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من  صام رمضان وأتبعه ستا من شوال كان كصيام الدهر . " رواه مسلم وأبو داود  والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه. 
وقد فسّر ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : " من صام ستة أيام بعد  الفطر كان تمام السنة : (من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها ) . " وفي رواية :  " جعل الله الحسنة بعشر أمثالها فشهر بعشرة أشهر وصيام ستة أيام تمام  السنة " النسائي وابن ماجة وهو في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب 1/421 ورواه ابن  خزيمة بلفظ : " صيام شهر رمضان بعشرة أمثالها وصيام ستة أيام بشهرين فذلك  صيام السنة " . 
وقد صرّح الفقهاء من الحنابلة والشافعية : بأن صوم ستة أيام من شوال بعد  رمضان يعدل صيام سنة فرضا ، وإلا فإنّ مضاعفة الأجر عموما ثابت حتى في  صيام النافلة لأن الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها . 
ثم إنّ من الفوائد المهمّة لصيام ستّ من شوال تعويض النّقص الذي حصل في  صيام الفريضة في رمضان إذ لا يخلو الصائم من حصول تقصير أو ذنب مؤثّر سلبا  في صيامه ويوم القيامة يُؤخذ من النوافل لجبران نقص الفرائض كما قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم : " إن أول ما يحاسب الناس به يوم القيامة من أعمالهم  الصلاة قال يقول ربنا جل وعز لملائكته وهو أعلم انظروا في صلاة عبدي أتمها  أم نقصها فإن كانت تامة كتبت تامة وإن انتقص منها شيئا قال انظروا هل لعبدي  من تطوع فإن كان له تطوع قال أتموا لعبدي فريضته من تطوعه ثم تؤخذ الأعمال  على ذاكم " رواه أبو داود . والله أعلم .

*فضل صيام الستّ من شوال*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله  أختي الغالية .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جُزيتِ خيرا أخيتي على التذكرة .
جعلني الله وإياك من الصائمين القائمين الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات ... آمين

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*هل يبدأ بالست من شوال قبل القضاء إذا كان باقي الأيام لا يكفي*السؤال : 
هل يجوز صيام الست من شوال قبل قضاء ما أفطر من رمضان إذا كان ما تبقى من الشهر لا يكفي لصومهما معا ؟.

الجواب :
الحمد لله 
صيام ست من شوال متعلق بإتمام صيام رمضان على الصحيح ، ويدل ذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَنْ صَامَ رَمَضَانَ ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَهُ سِتًّا مِنْ شَوَّالٍ كَانَ كَصِيَامِ الدَّهْرِ ) ، رواه مسلم (1164) 
فقوله " ثم " حرف عطف يدل على الترتيب والتعقيب، فيدل على أنه لا بد من إتمام صيام رمضان أولا ( أداءً وقضاءً ) ، ثم يكون بعده صيام ست من شوال، حتى يتحقق الأجر الوارد في الحديث . 
ولأن الذي عليه قضاء من رمضان يقال عنه : صام بعض رمضان ، ولا يقال صام رمضان . 
لكن إذا حصل للإنسان عذر منعه من صيام ست من شوال في شوال بسبب القضاء ، كأن تكون المرأة نفساء وتقضي كل شوال عن رمضان ، فإن لها أن تصوم ستا من شوال في ذي القعدة ، لأنها معذورة ، وهكذا كل من كان له عذر فإنه يشرع له قضاء ست من شوال في ذي القعدة بعد قضاء رمضان ، أما من خرج شهر شوال من غير أن يصومها بلا عذر فلا يحصل له هذا الأجر . 
وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى عما إذا كان على المرأة دين من رمضان فهل يجوز أن تقدم الست على الدين أم الدين على الست ؟ 
فأجاب بقوله : " إذا كان على المرأة قضاء من رمضان فإنها لا تصوم الستة أيام من شوال إلا بعد القضاء ، ذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستا من شوال ) ومن عليها قضاء من رمضان لم تكن صامت رمضان فلا يحصل لها ثواب الأيام الست إلا بعد أن تنتهي من القضاء ، فلو فرض أن القضاء استوعب جميع شوال ، مثل أن تكون امرأة نفساء ولم تصم يوما من رمضان ، ثم شرعت في قضاء الصوم في شوال ولم تنته إلا بعد دخول شهر ذي القعدة فإنها تصوم الأيام الستة ، ويكون لها أجر من صامها في شوال ، لأن تأخيرها هنا للضرورة وهو ( أي صيامها للست في شوال) متعذر ، فصار لها الأجر . " انتهى مجموع الفتاوى 20/19 ، راجع الأسئلة ( 4082 ) ، ( 7863 ) 
يضاف إلى ذلك أن القضاء واجب في ذمة من أفطر لعذر بل هو جزء من هذا الركن من أركان الإسلام وعليه فتكون المبادرة إلى القيام به وإبراء الذمة منه مقدمة على فعل المستحب من حيث العموم . راجع السؤال ( 23429 ).


https://islamqa.info/ar/40389

----------

